# Regarding Fiance visa and NHS



## Delirium (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay, well some news has come to light that I might need surgery in the near future. I don't know how soon it will be, it could be a few months, or a year. My fiance visa should hopefully be issued by the beginning of January, and I'll be immediately coming out to the UK. My question is, if my medical problem did arise when I was in the UK on my fiance visa, and I did need surgery, would I be able to get it in the UK? When exactly does the NHS start covering me, or would I just pay out of pocket? My SO seems to think that I cannot get any kind of medical attention until I'm issued my LTR.

I can't have the surgery before going out to the UK because at this moment they are unsure whether I absolutely need it or not, and if I did have it I would be unable to sit without being in excruciating pain for up to 5 months - making the plane ride unbearable.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Delirium said:


> Okay, well some news has come to light that I might need surgery in the near future. I don't know how soon it will be, it could be a few months, or a year. My fiance visa should hopefully be issued by the beginning of January, and I'll be immediately coming out to the UK. My question is, if my medical problem did arise when I was in the UK on my fiance visa, and I did need surgery, would I be able to get it in the UK? When exactly does the NHS start covering me, or would I just pay out of pocket? My SO seems to think that I cannot get any kind of medical attention until I'm issued my LTR.
> 
> I can't have the surgery before going out to the UK because at this moment they are unsure whether I absolutely need it or not, and if I did have it I would be unable to sit without being in excruciating pain for up to 5 months - making the plane ride unbearable.


Whether you get charged on NHS isn't an exact science and much depends on the policy and practice of the hospital where you have your op. 
As fiancé visa is valid only 6 months, it's possible that you may only be covered for routine treatment and emergencies. Once you get your leave to remain as spouse, and provided you or your spouse is in work, you should be fully covered for in-patient hospital care. They have this rule to stop people coming to UK on a short-term visa (other than as visitor) in order to get free surgery and hospital care. For example, someone could get a 6-month student visa and then have an open-heart surgery on NHS costing UK taxpayer tens of thousands of pounds.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

There used to be guidance that stated people on fiancé visas were exempt immediately from arrival in the UK and all healthcare and surgery was free, whereas people arriving on spouse visa would need to pay hospitalisation charges for the first year. This information has now been archived in the wake of changes and it now seems that all people who are lawfully here on a settlement route leading up to (or are already holding) ILR, are now exempt from charges.

I found this in https://www.wp.dh.gov.uk/publications/files/2012/10/GUIDANCE-October-2012-FINAL.pdf (page 23) where it states:



> *Regulation 8(2)(e) – Taking up permanent residence*
> 3.42 A person present in the UK (and other designated places specified in the Charging
> Regulations) for the purpose of taking up permanent residence is exempt from charges.
> This will include former residents with a right of abode who return to the UK to resume
> ...


So it looks like charges no longer apply as far as I can tell.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Some people have been unable even to register with a GP with a fiancé(e) visa alone, and were told to come back when they have a 'permanent' visa after marriage. This may not be in strict adherance to the DOH guideline or regulations, but it's something to bear in mind. There is no uniform policy in place, despite what is quoted above, from real-life experience.


----------

